# Hell Watch



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all!

welcome to my version deathwatch, this is based around a group of spacemarines/guard that have bben sent into armagedden to root out snikrot.
you will need a name, weapon, armour,and personaltiy.

so come and sign up! it'll be fun!

Name: karix bloodfist
Weapons: hellgun with targeter, power sword
Armour: carapace armour, rebreather
background: worked his way up through the ranks till he was a stormtrooper, then this.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't get it, what is this supposed to be karix? A variation or corrupted version of the deathwatch or something?

A little more info would be very nice..


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Erm... Hello. Is anybody here/there. Also if this is a recruitment thread then you need an action thread don't you?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Theres no point in an action thread until after you have a couple of members who want to take part in the rp SPARTAN.

The fact that the thread type is recruitment should make it abit more obvious that this is a recruitment thread.


Karix, I'd be happy to join up; I'll post up a character later, though are you sure mixing storm troopers and space marines will be a good idea? The marines are likely going to leave the storm troopers in the dust when you get into any action (though on the flipside, being human is going to give the storm troopers an edge in some places.)


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks darkreever! good you can join have fun!:grin:


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

karix bloodfist said:


> thanks darkreever! good you can join have fun!:grin:


So is this a warhammer based thread or an everyday life based thread?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

karix bloodfist said:


> *welcome to my version deathwatch, this is based around a group of spacemarines/guard that have bben sent into armagedden to root out snikrot.
> *


I would think that answers your question SPARTAN; it would probably be more helpful to always read the first post in case it happens to get edited and updated a little.

Name: Vellimun Cable

Weapons: Hellgun with targeter, frag grenades, combat knife

Armour: carapace armour, rebreather helmet

Appearence: Short and wiry, but with a surprisingly strong build; Cable has low cut hair except for the middle which is a flat mohawk rising half an inch above the rest of his hair. A few shards of shrapnel lay permanently embedded in his right cheek, stuck all the way to the bone. Multiple regimental tats mark his right arm all the way down to the back of his hand.

Background: Born and raised on Cadia, and like most of the world, training before he could even walk. Cable was inducted into the whiteshields by age thirteen and placed in a platoon by age seventeen where he has fought in various enegagements for the last sixteen years. Inducted along with his squad by the inquisition and trained as one of their storm troopers due to combat experience and a tenacity for being able to survive and get the job done.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

I believe it does .


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i would like to join too, so here it is

*Name:* Bud (he is an Ogyn)
*Weapons:* Ripper Gun, Cambat Knife
*Armour:* Flak Jacket
*Apperance:* his head is bald and has a right mecanical eye. he is buff, and has a huge scar that goes down form his right eye to his left cheek. 
*Personality:* he is on the dumb side, and cannot understand long orders, but is nice and loyal.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my character for consideration,

Name: Tomas Silvar
Weapons: Folding-stock Lasrifle, Mars-pattern assault shotgun, Combat Knife, frag grenades
Armor: Mk VII Carapace battle armor
Equipment: Grav-chute, rappelling kit, pressure helmet, vox-caster, rations
Background: A veteran soldier of the Elysian Drop Troops, Tomas has jumped behind enemy lines on many occasions. This has given him a streak of independence that grates on superiors from non-drop regiments. 
Appearance: Tall and reasonably muscular, with gray eyes and black hair; Tomas is an imposing figure especially when kitted out in full carapace armor which adds to his already impressive frame.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news Mitchy and Iconian but Karix, the GM of this RP, hasn't been on Heresy in little over three months. Because of that, its safe to assume the RP is not happening, or not happening any time soon at least.


----------

